# Olympus E-M5 mark II raws



## thany (Mar 7, 2015)

Anyone has any idea how to get those RAW files into Lightroom? Or how to convert them to DNG? I can't believe Olympus would release a camera and not reale any tools with it to read/convert the raws. I also can't believe Adobe being unable to implement the raw format in Lightroom that Olympus must've solidified months ago. Anyway, not your fault guys, but does anyone know what would be the best course of action? I really do need to work with my pictures, and in a month from now I absolutely need a solid solution...

I already yelled at Adobe & Olympus, so I'm passed that part. Now for the solution part 

Using Lightroom 5.7, and DNG converter 8.7.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 7, 2015)

You will have to be patient. It looks like this camera was released less than 30 days ago.  Usually Adobe needs to decode the proprietary RAW file format and work that into the next update version of ACR and LR.  If rumors are correct, the next version of LR might be LRv6.0  If that happens soon, it might be too soon for Adobe to have included this new camera in the testing.   Until that happens your best option is to shoot and process or output 16 bit TIFFs for the best flexibility.


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 7, 2015)

In the context the company to be yelling at is Olympus and not Adobe.
For all the reasons that Cletus mentions it cannot be the fault of Adobe that they have to reverse engineer all the raw formats of cameras released by diverse manufacturers.

It is up to us, collectively, to put pressure on camera manufacturers to adopt a universal raw format rather than the current madness of a new proprietary format for each new model.

Tony Jay


----------



## thany (Mar 7, 2015)

I already yelled at Olympus for not having a DNG converter ready... They do have a horrendous piece of crap software that allows me to convert te files to TIFF, but I have no way of knowing if all pixel data is retained.


----------



## rob211 (Mar 7, 2015)

You could try a hack. I was able with my M-10 to change the model (I think it was model) in exif to spoof a M-5; the sensor was basically the same, same lens, etc, so software used the M-5 algorithms and it gave acceptable results. Dunno if your model uses significant new hardware, but might be worth a shot. There is a plugin for the high rez images available from Olympus; dunno what the output is though.


----------



## thany (Mar 8, 2015)

@rob211, thanks for the suggestion. Would you elaborate on this? Did you use exiftool or something? Do you remember which settings exactly?

/edit, this seems to work fine:
exiftool -P -overwrite_original_in_place -Model=E-M5 -CameraType2=E-M5 .
Or alternatively, rename exiftool.exe to:
exiftool(-P -overwrite_original_in_place -Model=E-M5 -CameraType2=E-M5 .).exe
And run in the directory with raws.

It seems strange to me that such a mundane piece of data makes LR and ACR determine to not even try to handle them.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 8, 2015)

thany said:


> ...It seems strange to me that such a mundane piece of data makes LR and ACR determine to not even try to handle them.


Sometimes the model name is the only distinction in the RAW file. However, to LR/ACR it is a model name that is not in the defined list. Until verified that that are no other data adjustments, LR/ACR reads the header and identifies it as an unknown camera.  In addition to the demosaicing and converting the data to RGB, Adobe also creates distinct and unique camera profiles and lens profiles for this new camera model.  Those defined for an existing model  might work and then again, they might produce terrible results. It is the chance that you take by altering the header field to fool LR.


----------



## rob211 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yep. Use with caution. An example where It All Could Go Wrong is the new feature in that camera that has the multiple shots combining into one ginormous RAW file. That's the thing the plugin works on. And Oly includes lens profiles in the RAW, I think that's different than some other cameras. And I don't think the mkii has a new lens.

I seem to recall I used something with a GUI to change the model. I can't recall; maybe Graphic Converter.

And BTW, remember to change it back and maybe reprocess later, especially if you need to filter by camera. And if you post online so everyone knows you've got a cool new camera. Like it?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 8, 2015)

rob211 said:


> Yep. Use with caution. An example where It All Could Go Wrong is the new feature in that camera that has the multiple shots combining into one ginormous RAW file. That's the thing the plugin works on. And Oly includes lens profiles in the RAW, I think that's different than some other cameras. And I don't think the mkii has a new lens.
> 
> I seem to recall I used something with a GUI to change the model. I can't recall; maybe Graphic Converter.
> 
> And BTW, remember to change it back and maybe reprocess later, especially if you need to filter by camera. And if you post online so everyone knows you've got a cool new camera. Like it?



I would recommend using a copy of your raw files to make the changes if you wish and retain the original raw file reprocess when Adobe has support for the camera model.


----------

